# yamaha electro-acoustic



## oldgirl (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi all,
I can get one of those nice Yamaha electro-acousitcs (don't know the model # but its the one with the oval hole, a lot like Tackamine) for relatively cheap. Its electrics are dead, just don't work. Its an almost new guitar, like a year old, but it was never played plugged in until yesterday when this trouble was discovered. Its surely its just a wire come loose. How complicated are the electrics in these things. I know this model has a piezo in the bridge and a microphone in the sound chamber. I think its probably the plug or the swich.
Should I go for it and try to repair it myself.
I am pretty handy at such tasks.
Opinions please...this deal won't be around for long
Cheers,
Oldgirl


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

sure, why not if its cheap and your handy at tinkering...pick it up.


----------

